# Agents of D.E.L.V.E. (Unearthed Arcana/Dungeon Magazine)



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 31, 2004)

----> The Hook: 

The extradimensional masters of the Nameless Legion (Dragon Magazine #304) have, for their own inscrutable purposes assembled a team from various worlds whose sole mandate is to enter dangerous situations and recover their objective. This team is known to the masters as the Dungeon Expeditionary Low-Visibility Extraction team. D.E.L.V.E. goes where they’re told, when they’re told… To retrieve their objective. Are there other D.E.L.V.E. teams? What is the significance of the objectives? Do you have backup? Opposition? None of your business, Delver. Suit up, you’re moving out.

----> The Campaign: 

D.E.L.V.E. will begin at level 5. Most adventures will be loosely strung together from my vast collection of Dungeon Magazines, modified to suit my style as a DM. The campaign will be cinematic, and have overtones of military buddy adventures and espionage/conspiracy flavouring.

----> The Rules: 

32 Point Buy. 9K, half total on one item. Full HP 1st level, average after.

D&D 3.5. Unearthed Arcana is used as a heavy modification. 

In particular, the following variants are always used:

Spontaneous Divine Casting (page 64)
Maximum Skill Ranks, Limited Choices (page 80)
Weapon Group Proficiencies (page 94)
Defense Bonus (page 110)
Armour as DR (page 111)
Recharge Magic (page 158)
Taint (page 189)
Level-Independent XP (page 214)

The following are allowed:

	Racial paragons (page 32)
	Totem Barbarians and Bard Variants (page 48)
	Monk Styles (page 52)
	Urban Ranger, Wild Rogue, and Battle Sorcerer (page 56)
	Favoured Environment (page 65)
	Wild Shape: Aspect Of Nature (page 67)
	Spelltouched Feats (page 92)
	Summon Monster Variants (page 137)
	Incantations (page 174)

In addition, I will be using Spycraft Action Dice.

----> The Characters

Only hard and fast rule: No evil, no loners. These characters will be part of a team.

Characters from the following books and sources will be accepted outright.

Core 3.5 + Psionics Handbook
Eberron Campaign Setting
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

Characters using elements from the following sources will be considered, with discussion:

Dragon Magazine
Dungeon Magazine
Other D&D & D20 Worlds and settings (will often require backstory to be provided to the DM, including player-generated conversion work for older settings)
Savage Species (case by case basis).

Any Feat/Base Class/Prc/Spell/Item etc. from a source not owned by the DM will need to be summarized.

Provide a concept paragraph (or two) before creating. Sorrow The Man Bear is player one, and Rules Monkey. (Rules Man-Bear?). 5 other players will be accepted, first come, first served.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 31, 2004)

Rules Law - AHEM- Monkey/co-DM reporting for duty.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 1, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 1, 2004)

Pik-ik-cha, Thri-kreen psychic warrior reporting for duty!

Here's a really basic outlook for him...

The insect outlook of the thri-kreen makes them a natural for fighting in a group, and Pik-ik-cha is no different.  A great lover of combat, Pik-ik-cha enjoys being able to use his psionic powers to make himself tower over his enemies.  He considers himself more of a follower than a leader, and makes an effort to keep himself fairly low on the chain of command.


----------



## Candide (Nov 1, 2004)

Adamesk, Maenad Wilder/Sorcerer reporting for assignment!

Adamesk noticed his inborn psionic/magical power in violent bursts. He was picked on a lot in his youth and one day at the age of 12, BAM! The kid who was bullying Adamesk gets laid out, cold. Adamesk ran. He was an orphan, living in an orphanage. He hated it there. Fearing how people would react to him now, he decided to flee. He's been on the road ever since. He adventures seeking answers about himself. His magic, and psionics. Why they burst out so violently. He's a moody person, but quite friendly. Though many people have hurt him, he still gives them the benefit of the doubt when it comes to trust. Fashions himself a leader, to an extent. Believes that all people are inherintly good, some just stray from that.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing a (most likely human) cleric/elemental archon (forgotten realms faiths&pantheons) if thats acceptable. Can provide details if you don't have them. 

Kazath has joined DELVE in order to make a name for himself and his domain of fire. Defeating opposition, retrieving the objective.. he'll never fail because only through overwhelming success can the natural superiority of fire over any other element be revealed... He will battle any foe, overcome any adversity, and claim the title of strongest. Failure is not an option!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmm, sounds interesting. I don't actually own Unearthed Arcana... would that be a major hinderence?

I'd be interested in playing a human Wood or Winter Witch (from Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed). I can send you the class info if you need it.

He'd be the son of a famous explorer who fell through a portal during an ambush. Now, he doesn't know where he is or how to get home, but he hooked up with DELVE as a means of centering himself and giving himself something to do while he keeps his eyes open for a possible way home.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 1, 2004)

This sounds interesting.  Perfect fit for a bard/rogue hybrid... 

Two questions:  ability score generation? And, how will you work the Maximum Skill Ranks thing with multiclass characters?  (IIRC, UA does not provide for that problem.)


Mella may not seem the most trustworthy sort on the face of it, and you might be partially correct thinking that.  She's fleet, quick-witted, and perfectly happy to con you if you look a fool.  But if you're intelligent--and if you trust her--you'll find she has a heart of gold hidden beneath the layers of deceit.  Her devotion to her causes is abnormal outside dwarven lands, but she's happy to pump arrows into anyone who crosses her.  She sees DELVE as her latest cause--because they trust her and her comrades implicitly.

(General idea:  support and roguish backup, human NG Rog3/Brd2.)


----------



## Diirk (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually it does list how it works for multiclass characters, right column page 80. I had a couple of questions of my own tho actually.. if we're using both spontaneous divine casting and recharge magic, I assume that means that divine casters will use the faster recharge times as per sorceror/bards ? Otherwise its a pretty significant penalty.

Also Knowledge: Nature isn't a class skill for clerics and I don't really want to multiclass, would it be ok to take the educated regional feat from PGtF ? Or is there another similair feat that would be ok ?


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diirk:  Thanks, I'll check that when I get home.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 1, 2004)

OK, they all sound good to me. Sorrow should have his up today or tomorrow. 

Dirk: That's fine, I have F&P. Also, yes, the faster recharge times will be used to keep it even, and go ahead and find a relevent "make this a class skill"-style Feat.

Lobo Lurker: The rules are mildly transparent... Sorrow can help you through the variants used in email if you need, he'll post a contact address when he posts. I do own UA as well (won it here on ENWorld, in fact!  ), so no problem there.

LazarusLong42: If you give me a list of three items, I'll always forget one. Ahem. I'll edit the initial post after this, but its 32 point buy.

Sorrow is the Rules Ursine, he'll be reviewing characters as they are posted, and I'll jump in where needed. He and I know each other in RL, so we'll discussing the campaign frequently. (Sorrow: Still no special treatment!   )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok, here's my first version of my character.  

*Pik-ik-cha
Male Thri-kreen Psychic Warrior 1 (ECL 5)*
_Medium Monstrous Humanoid_
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Height:* 5' 9''
*Weight:* 212lbs
*Shell:* Mossy green
*Eyes:* Yellow
*Age:* 8

*Str:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]  
*Dex:* 16 (+3) [4 points, +4 racial]
*Con:* 14 (+2) [4 points] 
*Int:* 14 (+2) [10 points, -2 Int]  
*Wis:* 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 Wis] 
*Cha:* 4 (-3) [0 points, -4 Cha] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:* 
+2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Int, +2 Wis, -4 Cha, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic _sleep_ effects, +3 natural armor, multiple limbs (can take multiweapon fighting and multiattack feats), natural attacks (4 claws and bite, 1d4 dmg each), poison (1d6/1d6 Dex, DC 14, 1/day), leap (+30 racial bonus on Jump checks), weapon familiarity (gythkas and chatkchas), naturally psionic (1 bonus power point), psi-like abilities (3/day – _chameleon, know direction_; 1/day – _psionic displacement, metaphysical claw_.  Manifester level ½ HD, minimum 1), racial hit dice (2 levels of monstrous humanoid), Deflect Arrows as a bonus feat.  

Proficient with all armor, basic plus three other kinds of weapons, bonus feats, psionic powers.  Weapon groups – Basic, bows, claw weapons, heavy blades.


*Hit Dice:* 2d8 + 1d8 + 6
*HP:* 22
*AC:* 22 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +6 defense bonus)
*ACP:* 
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 40ft (50ft. when psionically focused)

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +6 [+3 base, +3 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

*BAB:* +2 
*Natural Melee Atk:* +5 (1d4+3/x2/P, bite or claw)
*Armed Melee Atk:*  +5 (1d10+4/19-20/x2/S, two-handed bastard sword)
*Armed Melee Atk:* +5 (1d4/x3/P, punching dagger)
*Full Natural Melee Atk:* +5/+3/+3/+3/+3 (1d4+3/x2/P, four claws and a bite)
*Ranged Atk:* +5 (1d8+3/x3/110 ft./P, mighty (+3) composite longbow)

*Skills*
Concentration +7 [5 ranks, +2 Wis]
Hide +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex]
Jump +38 [5 ranks, +3 Str, +30 racial]
Listen +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
Spot +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]

*Feats:*
Deflect Arrows (racial bonus)
Multiattack (monstrous humanoid 1st level)
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Speed of Thought (1st level psychic warrior bonus)

*Languages:*  Common, Thri-keen, Gnoll, Goblin

*Powers Known – Power Points 2*
Save DC +3 
1st - _prevenom._ 

*Equipment*

_Wearing or carrying_
*Clear Spindle ioun stone* – 4,000gp (does not need to eat or drink)
*MW mighty (+3) composite longbow* – 700gp
*60 arrows* – 3gp
*2 MW punching daggers* – 604gp
*+1 bastard sword* – 2,335gp
*Psionic tattoo of psionic lion’s charge* – 300gp
*Psionic tattoo of body adjustment* – 300gp
*Dorje of biofeedback* – 750gp
*Belt pouch* – 1gp
*Traveler’s outfit (harness)* – free
*Sack* – 1sp

*Money*
6gp, 9sp

*Appearance:*  Pik-ik-cha is a sturdy example of a thri-kreen, heavily built with thick armor.  His chitin is mossy green, and his faceted eyes are bright yellow.  He only wears a simple leather harness that holds his weapons, so it appears as if fighting is the only thing on his mind.  A tattoo of a lion decorates one of his left forelimbs, and one that resembles a heart decorates one of his right forelimbs.  A clear gem circles round and round his head like a lazy fly.  

*Personality:*  Pik-ik-cha has very little experience with other races, and tends to treat them like he would other thri-kreen.  This understandably leaves others with a poor impression, as the harsh, mannerless ways of the thri-kreen are quite abrasive.  Pik-ik-cha is given to regarding other individuals as a child would resemble a beetle on a pin.  “Please” and “thank you” are foreign words to him, as are other forms of courtesy such as dividing treasure, allowing others to go first, or distributing healing around.

Though he has learned the value of structure from his time in the Nameless Legion, outside of that, he’s not the most fun person to be around.  

*Background:*  Pik-ik-cha grew up in the Burning Sands, last of his hatching, and first to leave the hive.  Possessing a keener intellect and sharper perception than others of his hive, he chose to learn about the techniques of the others outside the desert.  He learned mostly through imitation of travelers, occasionally stealing the weapons he needed from their camps.  While he became an excellent fighter, he was emotionally stunted, finding it very difficult to communicate his needs to villagers when he needed to get food.

Keeping in his safety zone of what he knew, he sold his sword (and claws, and dagger) to the highest bidder, accumulating money to continually improve his lot in life.  To avoid further unnecessary contact in the future, he put a huge chunk of his savings into obtaining a crystal that would sustain his body.  Freed from having to go into town, he could range farther and wider seeking work for his blade.  When he heard of the Nameless Legion, he was quite eager to join up, for they promised money in plenty, and combat in spades.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 2, 2004)

Edit: ok just missing background now

Note about ability scores: the point buy break down is str 10 points, dex 4, con 6, int 4, wis 6 (+1 from 4th level), cha 2


```
[b]Name:[/b] Kazath the Red
[b]Class:[/b] 5 Cleric of Kossuth
[b]Race:[/b] Human
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] N

[b]Str:[/b] 16 +3      [b]Level:[/b] 5        [b]XP:[/b] 10000
[b]Dex:[/b] 12 +1      [b]BAB:[/b] +3         [b]HP:[/b] 36 (5d8+10)
[b]Con:[/b] 14 +2      [b]Grapple:[/b] +6     [b]Current HP:[/b] 36
[b]Int:[/b] 12 +1      [b]Speed:[/b] 20'      [b]Caster Level:[/b] 5
[b]Wis:[/b] 15 +2      [b]Init:[/b] +1        
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0      [b]ACP:[/b] -5         

                   [b]Base[/b]  [b]Dfnse[/b] [b]Shld[/b]   [b]Dex[/b]  [b]Size[/b]   [b]Nat[/b]  [b]Misc[/b]  [b]Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]              10    +7    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    18
[b]Touch:[/b] 18          [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 1?
[b]Armour as DR:[/b] 4/-

                         [b]Base[/b]   [b]Mod[/b]  [b]Misc[/b]  [b]Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]                      4    +2    +1    +7
[b]Ref:[/b]                       1    +1    +1    +3
[b]Will:[/b]                      4    +2    +1    +7

[b]Weapon[/b]                  [b]Attack[/b]   [b]Damage[/b]     [b]Critical[/b]
Spiked Chain              +8     2d4+5      20/x2

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Ignan

[b]Abilities:[/b] Rebuke Undead 3/day, Rebuke Fire Elementals 3/day,
           Pain Touch 1/day

[b]Weapon Groups:[/b] Basic, Flails and Chains, Maces and Clubs

[b]Feats:[/b] Skill Knowledge, Weapon Focus (Flails and Chains), Weapon Group (Exotic)

[b]Skills:[/b] 4                [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 8/4
[b]Skills[/b]                   [b]Ranks[/b]  [b]Mod[/b]  [b]Misc[/b]  [b]Total[/b]
Concentration              8    +2          +10
Diplomacy                  8    +0          +8
Knowledge(Nature)          8    +1          +9
Spellcraft                 8    +1          +9

[b]Equipment:[/b]                 [b]Cost[/b]    [b]Weight[/b]
Full Plate +1              2650gp  50 lbs 
Adamantine Spiked Chain +1 5025gp  10 lbs
Cloak of Resistance +1     1000gp

[b]Total Weight:[/b]  50 lbs        [b]Money:[/b] 1325 gp

                           [b]Lgt[/b]   [b]Med[/b]   [b]Hvy[/b]  [b]Lift[/b]  [b]Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]                76    153   230  460   1150      

[b]Domains:[/b] Fire, Suffering

[b]Spells Known:[/b]
0th - Guidance, Resistance, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Read Magic
1st - Divine Favour, Cure Light Wounds, Bless, Remove Fear, Burning hands, Bane
2nd - Remove Paralysis, Cure Moderate Wounds, Produce Flame, Bear's Endurance
3rd - Resist Energy (cold/fire), Bestow Curse

[b]Appearance/Personality:[/b]
Wavey bright orange hair and an always present cheerful smile, determined gleam in his eye, Kazath virtually radiates confidence.  Most of the time he's fairly casual in behaviour, but when he has a chance to show off his prowess, or if anyone dares to disparage the necessity of fire, he won't let anything stand in his path.
```


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 2, 2004)

Diirk: Weapon Focus is applied to the Group, so it extends to the Exotic Weapons. So... you got it right. 

Lobo Lurker: I can help you out with the UA stuff(real technical term, huh?). ampsmith@frontiernet.net 

As for my character: Tiefling, Planer Ranger 4, Name to be figured out later.  The sheet will be posted tomorrow afternoon/evening. Highly ranged focused. Background/Personality will be with sheet.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 2, 2004)

*Oh, and...*

Right, Gold and Hit Points as standard: 9k, and full 1st level + average per level.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll flesh this out further later, but I think this'll do for now.  Standard statblock format.

Mella, human Rog3/Brd2:  ECL 5; CR 5; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 5d6+10; hp 30; Spd 30 ft; Init +4; AC 20 (+4 Dex, +4 defense, +2 shield); Melee MW rapier +8 (1d6/crit 18-20); Ranged MW longbow +8 (1d8/crit x3); SA sneak attack +2d6; SQ trapfinding, evasion, trap sense +1, bardic knowledge +5, bardic music 2/day (inspire courage +1, countersong, fascinate); AL NG; SV Fort +3, Ref +10, Will +3; Str 10, Dex 18(16), Con 14, Int 16, Wis 8, Cha 14.

Skills and Feats:  Bluff +10, Concentration +10, Diplomacy +12, Disable Device +13, Gather Information +10, Hide +12, Move Silently +12, Open Lock +14, Perform (Song) +10, Search +11, Spellcraft +11, Tumble +12, Use Magic Device +10; Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Finesse.

Spells Known (Cast 3/1; DC 12+spell level): 0--daze, detect magic, mage hand, message, prestidigitation; 1--charm person, expeditious retreat.

Equipment: gloves of dexterity +2 (4000), MW longbow (375), +1 rapier (2320), +1 mithril buckler (2015), MW lockpicks (100), 190 to spend.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually guys. I'm going to withdraw.  Thanks for the offers of help, I appriciate it but with two pbp games, a request to run another pbp game, a newborn, a wife, and my job I'm finding my nights just too squeezed for time. 

Sorry. 

Lobo


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 3, 2004)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> a newborn, a wife




As a parent of an adult son and a teenager, enough said.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 3, 2004)

I just got word from Dr. A, who is having computer issues. Kelnar will be joining us sometime tomorrow, so we're full again. Thanks.


----------



## Candide (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry, I haven't posted at all this week, its been odd. Family issues. So if you still have need of me, I can post my character soon. Tommorrow even.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 6, 2004)

No worries. And, yeah. Things got a little hectic for me too. Out of town guest staying, on top of work and a slew of things too boring to mention. Okay, on to the characters. 

Isida: Looks good, I'll have to crunch the numbers later, probably some time tonight actually. But you still need your Defense Bonus from UA. 

Diirk, looks good to me , but you too need your DB. And, your Adamantine Spiked Chain: Technically it's not allowed due to price restrictions but a) I don't care and b) Doc's comment was "Eh, whatever." So you're cool. 

Laz, looks good so far but you're following the trend. Where's the DB and Weapon Group Proficiencies?

And, as for the Action die mechanic: We are tearing out and mergin two D20 system mechanics.  We're using the Spycraft action dice as written, any one who doesn't have that e-mail me. My address should be further up the page. But! We're also adding the uses of action _points_ from Eberron as well as the Action Point feats from same. Where you would use an Action Point, you spend an Action Die instead.


----------



## LazarusLong42 (Nov 6, 2004)

Actually, my defense bonus is in there, in the AC: "AC 18 (+4 Dex, +4 defense)".  Weapon Groups are basic, light blades and bows (Rog and Brd both get basic plus two), and yes, I did forget to put it down, but I did pick them.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 7, 2004)

Laz: Oh...okay. I'm just blind.  As for my character... I've done it to myself again. two competing concepts.  It'll be up... soon. I promise. Heh. Heh.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok, I added my defense bonus.  I figured the psychic warrior was fairly close to the paladin, so that's what I used for determining my weapon groups and defense bonus.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 7, 2004)

Isidia, quick question. Were you using the XPHB (Expanded Psionics Handbook) for the Thri-Kreen race? I'm just trying to figure out your ECL 5, and the XPHB lists them at LA +2. As near as I can tell, you've got 2 more levels coming.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh, missed the armour as DR stuff etc too... ok so um.. +1 full plate is +5 armour and 5/- DR, defense bonus for cleric 5 is +7... so my AC will be 18, touch ac 18, flatfooted... uh do we lose defense bonus flatfooted? if so then 15, otherwise 17 I guess...

Hmm, this really cuts down on the usefulness of magic armour.

Oh and sorry about the weapon thingy, I couldn't remember where the rule about max value of any particular item was and I wasn't sure if we'd be using that or not.. if you'd prefer I can remove the +1 enchantment from it and get something else instead, it doesn't really worry me.

Updating char sheet now


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Isidia, quick question. Were you using the XPHB (Expanded Psionics Handbook) for the Thri-Kreen race? I'm just trying to figure out your ECL 5, and the XPHB lists them at LA +2. As near as I can tell, you've got 2 more levels coming.



  2 Racial Hit Dice, +2 LA, +1 psychic warrior level = 5 ECL

Not that I'd object to a couple more levels, or some more hit points... or stuff...


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 7, 2004)

Isidia: After reading the Thri-Kreen over, I failed to account for the Racial Hit Dice. Bravo, Isidia.  

Diirk: 4/-, but otherwise yeah. And the DB only applies to touch attacks, not FF. And don't worry about the chain. Doc says it's cool.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, finally up. Background and personality will follow shortly.


*Kazadi*, Male Tiefling, Planar Ranger 4, Lawful Neutral
Age: 23  Height: 5'11"  Weight: 165lbs Eyes: Total Black  Hair: White

STR 13+1 
DEX 19+4
CON 13+1
INT 12+1
WIS 15+2
CHA  8-1 

Fort +5
Ref +8
Will +0

HP 24 (4d8+4)
AC 18 (Touch 18, FF 14)
Init +4
BAB +4
Spd 30'
DB +4

Racial Features
*+2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha
*Medium
*Darkvision 60'
*+2 Bluff, +2 Hide
*Darkness 1/day = to HD
*Resistances: Cold/Electricity/Fire 5
*LA +1

Class Features
Weapon Group Proficiencies: Basic, Bows, Picks/Hammers, Spears/Lances
Favoured Environment: Underground
Wild Empathy
Combat Style 1: Archery (Rapid Shot)
Animal Companion

Attacks
*Seeking Shortbow:* +9, 1d6, x3, 60', 2lb, P, Seeking (2330gp)
*MW Light Pick:* +9, 1d4 +1, x3, -, 3lbs, P (304gp)
*MW Light Hammer:* +9. 1d4+1, x2, 20', 2lb, B (301gp)


Armour
None

Feats
Track
Endurance
Point Blank Shot
Weapon Finesse

Companions
*Dripfang*, Fiendish Viper
Medium Magical Beast; HD 2d8, 19hp; Init +3; Speed 20' (Climb/Swim); AC 16, Touch 13 Flat-footed 13; Base Attack/Grapple +1/+0; Atk; Bite +4 melee (1d4-1 plus Poison) Full Atk: Bite +4 (1d4-1 plus Poison) Special Attack: Smite Good 1/day; Darkvision 60', Cold/Fire Resistance: 5, SR 4, Poison (1d6 Con DC 11), Scent; Fort +3 Ref +6 Will +1; Str 8 Dex 17 Con 11 Int 1 Wis 12 Cha 2; Balance +11, Climb +11, Hide +12, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +7; Feat: Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse; Tricks: Fetch, Guard, Seek, Track

Skills _Skill: Total/Check(ranks+ability+misc)_
Heal: 10(8+2+0)
Hide: 12(8+4+2)
Knowledge: Planes: 9(8+1+0)
Listen: 10(8+2+0)
Move Silently: 12(8+4+0)
Survival: 10(8+2+0)
Use Rope: 12(8+4+0)

Equipment _Total: 47.5lbs_
Seeking Shortbow 2lbs (2330gp)
MW Pick 3lbs (301gp)
MW Hammer 2lbs (304gp)
Quiver of Elhonna 2lbs(1800gp)
50 +1 Arrows (in Quiver of Elhonna) 2 ½lbs (2350gp)

Explorer's outfit 8lbs (-)
Backpack 2lbs (2gp)
50' Silk Rope 5lbs (10gp)
Grappling hook 4lbs (1gp)
Climber's Kit 5lbs (80gp)
Trail rations x5 5lbs (5sp)
Sunrod x2 2lbs (4gp)
Sack 1/2lbs (1sp)

Beltpouch 1/2lbs (1gp)
Flint + Steel – (1gp)
Trail rations x2 2lbs (2sp)
Candle x3 – (2cp)
2 Flask Alchemists Fire 2lbs (40gp)

Appearance:
Kazadi is slight of frame for his almost 6 feet in height. He wears a combination of tight fitting dark shirts and trousers with simple brocade embroidery, and long loose jackets and capes. Not all of them are black, and in fact he enjoys dark and heavy greens blues and purples. He prefers long fingerless gloves, and several belts of varying sizes, styles, and colours looped loosely around his waist. His armament is slight, a well crafted and curiously patterned with angular design shortbow of dark wood, along with a forest green quiver poking above his left shoulder. Any other weapons are hidden by his clothing. His skin is pale and fair, and his shoulder length hair is closely cropped, swept back from his forehead and ears, and stark white. Over his eyes he wears a pair of dark goggles on a tight leather thong. A sharp aquiline nose presses in tightly over thin, colorless lips and a somewhat pointed jaw.


----------



## Candide (Nov 8, 2004)

Name: Adamesk
Race: Maenad
Class: Wilder 3/Fighter 2
Deity: - 
Age: 18
Height: 6'1
Weight 180lbs.


Str:    16   +3
Dex:  14   +2
Con:  14   +2
Int:    10   +0
Wis:   10   +0
Cha:  16   +3

Hp 34
AC: 18/20 = 10(base) +2(if using inertial armor) +2(dex) +6(defense bonus)
Touch: 21=10 +2(dex) +6 (def) +3(cha bonus from Elude Touch ability)
Flat-Footed: 12

Fort: +6  = 4 + 2
Ref:  +3  = 1 + 2
Will: +3  = 3 + 0

Bab: +4

+1 shortsword   +9      1d6+4    19-20/x2
+1 shortbow      +7      1d6+1    x3

Skills:
Autohypnosis                 +5                    (5 ranks)
Bluff                             +11                   (8 ranks, +3 cha)
Intimidate                     +11                   (8 ranks, +3 cha)
Knowledge (Psionics)      +5                     (5 ranks)

Feats:
Psicrystal Affinity                         (first level)
Weapon Focus (shortsword)         (first fighter level)
Psionic Weapon                            (third level)
Dodge                                          (2nd fighter level)  

Proficient with light armor, basic weapons, bow weapons, and light blade weapons, heavy blade weapons, axes

Racial Abilities:
	-Naturally psionic: I posess 2 extra power points at first level, it doesn’t allow me to actually use powers unless I take levels in a class that can.
-Energy Ray: 1/day, sonic damage only, manifester level 2, DC 14
-Outburst: 1/day for 4 rounds, I gain +2 to Str, -2 to Int, -2 to Wis.

Class Abilities:
-Wild Surge +2: Augments a power I manifest by augmenting it with 2 power points.
	-Psychic Enervation: After a Wild Surge, 5% chance per point of surging, that I am dazed. So at my level, after I surge there is a 10% chance that I become dazed.
-Elude Touch: bonus to touch AC equal to Cha bonus

Equipment:
+1  Shortbow                  2lbs          (2330gp)
+1 Shortsword                3lbs.          (2310gp)
Quiver of Elhonna           2lbs          (1800gp)
Explorer's outfit               8lbs
Backpack                        2lbs          (2gp)
50' Silk Rope                   5lbs         (10gp)
Grappling hook               4lbs         (1gp)
Trail rations x5               5lbs           (5sp)
Sunrod x3                      2lbs           (4gp)
Sack                             1/2lbs          (1sp)
Trail rations x10            10lbs          (1gp)

2537 gp and 9 sp left.    43 ½ pounds

Powers Known: 2
-Mind Thrust
-Inertial Armor (gives +2 armor bonus, and DR 2/-)

Power points: 13

Languages: Common, Maenad

Appearance/etc:
Adamesk dresses in simple but attractive leathers, with a shirt underneath a leather jacket. He has a hooded cloak that is pinned at the front in front of his right shoulder. His hair is black and worn long, as it hangs about his neck and shoulders. His eyes are a cool grey, while his skin is like most Maenads, sparkling like a rough gemstone. He is the antithesis to most Maenads personality-wise. He seeks individuality, hates to be told what is "expected" of certain people. He does not ever suppress his emotions. He'll tell you what he thinks. This makes him give in to outbursts here and there. Anger, extreme sadness, or any other strong emotions are what have caused Adamesk's powers to surface. He seeks to become one with the emotional heart that beats within him. 

Backstory:
Adamesk has been alone since he can remember, except for when he joined the Delve. He wandered the wilderness, he thinks, for years. He only remembers brief glimpses of his childhood, and these images are when his powers manifested. When he was picked on as a child. He gets along well with anyone, though he's a bit stubborn. He fancies himself a leader. He desires to fit in, to find people he can call family, whether they be blood related or not. He wants to find somewhere he belongs


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 8, 2004)

Candide: Yay, character.  Where's the Weapon Group Proficiencies? And your Weapon Focus applies to the Light Blades WG, not just the Shortsword.


----------



## Candide (Nov 8, 2004)

I was unsure what I would start with since the Wilder isn't listed in the book when it talks about the weapon groups. I'll make the changes. It'll probably be something like the rogues though, as in Basic +2 more.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 9, 2004)

Basic +2 sounds right, but you've multiclassed into Fighter. So make it basic +4 other groups. Also, the multiclass DB rules tell you to take the highest bonus eligible. Good pick on putting the Wilder into column B, but the 3 level column B is less than 2nd level column D, or Fighter. So adjust your defense bonus to +6.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 10, 2004)

Just an update: We do have a 6th member, but he's a little busy allof a sudden recently. Expect his post in the next few days. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Kelnar (Nov 13, 2004)

*Finally arrives, kinda...*

Yes, Im here. 
Yes, I will be making a character, I have an idea I have already bounced off of Bear Man there.
Sorry this has been so long in coming. This week has been crazy since I got back home.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 15, 2004)

OK, as soon as Kel gets it settled down and posts, I'll have Sorrow do one last once-over, and we can begin. 

To help the old Doctor out, are there any Anomalous adventures from Dungeon or other published sources I should avoid or heavily modify before we get underway? And Sorrow... No worries, the Burning Plauge is firmly off the list.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 15, 2004)

But... I *like* the Burning Plauge.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 16, 2004)

<rolls Fort save>... Sorry, you're not infected. We move on...


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 19, 2004)

Just to make sure everyone knows we haven't fallen off the map, I've got part of Kelnar's character. He's been having a serious few days at work, I'm going to try to nail him down online on my MUX this weekend to finish and post him. The moment its posted, I'll open the Playing The Game thread.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 23, 2004)

Kelnar's life has gotten to the point where he's been unable to find time to send me an email for the last two weeks. So he's out, and we should have a replacement player posting his character some time tomorrow.


----------



## Azaar (Nov 24, 2004)

*Erran Steelfist*

As you have probably no doubt have guessed, I'm filling in at Doc's invitation.  As such, I submit my character for your perusal.

Erran Steelfist

Male elan psychic warrior 1/monk 4:  Medium-size aberration; HD 1d8+2 + 4d8+4; hp 32; power points 3; Init +2; Spd 40 ft.; AC 24 (+3 Dex, +3 Wis, +3 defense bonus, +1 natural, +4 inertial armor), touch 20, flat-footed 21; Atk +6 melee (1d8, unarmed strike) or +4/+4 melee (1d8 + 1d8, unarmed strike -- flurry of blows) or +6 ranged (1d8, light crossbow); SQ elan traits, naturally psionic, resistance, resilence, repletion, flurry of blows, evasion, fast movement, still mind, ki strike (magic), slow fall 20 ft.; AL lawful neutral; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7; Str 10, Dex 16 (+2 gloves), Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16 (+1 from 4th level attribute point), Cha 10 (-2 racial Cha).  Height:  6’0”, Weight:  204 lbs., Eyes:  emerald-green, Hair:  red, Age:  23.

Skills and Feats: Autohypnosis +8, Balance +7, Climb +5, Hide +7, Jump +5, Listen +8, Move Silently +7, Search +7, Spot +8; Weapon Group (basic), Weapon Group (crossbows), Weapon Finesse, Blind-Fight, Improved Unarmed Strike (free monk feat), Stunning Fist, Combat Reflexes, Skill Knowledge (Balance, Listen).

Special Qualities:  Elan traits (aberration -- no darkvision, requires only 4 hours in deep trance to give benefit of 8 hours sleep); Naturally Psionic:  2 bonus power points at first level; Resistance (Su):  Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack.  As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of their next action.; Resilience (Su):  When an elan takes damage, they can spend power points to reduce its severity.  As an immediate action, they can reduce the damage they are about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point they spend.; Repletion (Su):  An elan can sustain their bodies without need of food or water.  If they spend 1 power point, an elan does not have to eat or drink for 24 hours.; Flurry of Blows (Ex):  extra attack (with -2 penalty), Evasion (Ex):  successful Reflex saving throw against magical or unusual attack deals no damage (unarmored or light armor only), Fast Movement (Ex):  enhanced monk speed; Still Mind (Ex):  +2 bonus on saves against enchantment spells and effects; Ki Strike (Su):  unarmed attacks act as magical weapons for purposes of overcoming damage reduction; Slow Fall (Ex):  monk can use wall (if within arm’s reach) to slow their descent and take less damage.

Psionics:  inertial armor (cost:  1 power point)

Possessions:  Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000 gp), Bag of Holding (type I) (2,500 gp), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp), masterwork light crossbow with 50 bolts (340 gp).  Miscellaneous equipment:  bedroll, chalk (10 pieces), flint and steel, small steel mirror, belt pouch, 30 days of trail rations, 50’ silk rope, tent, torches (10), waterskin, monk’s outfit (3) -- 62 gp, 3 sp.  Total Funds Remaining:  97 gp, 7 sp.

==================================================

Erran Steelfist, originally a monk, was selected as an aspirant by the elan council, and underwent the psionic ritual that transformed him from a human into an elan.  Deciding to try a new life for himself, Erran tried to devote himself to becoming a psychic warrior, but found that the memories he retained were more powerful than his new devotion.  Returning to his original calling as a monk, Erran has since traveled the realms, acting as an impromptu champion of order.  With the inherent secrecy of being an elan, however, it seemed all too fitting when he was approached by the Nameless Legion to become a member of D.E.L.V.E.  Now, he awaits his first mission… and his fellow team members… with some trepidation.  But he is intent on performing to the best of his abilities.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 24, 2004)

I... uhm... kay. Looks good to me. Way to go Azaar. Okay. Final roll call (although Laz still needs to get in and post the full character sheet):

Pik-ik-cha, Male Thri-kreen Psychic Warrior, Player: Isidia Kep'Tukari
Kazath the Red, Male Human Cleric of Kossuth, Player: Diirk
Mella, Female Human Rogue/Bard, Player: LazarusLong42
Kazadi, Male Tielfing Planar Ranger, Player: Sorrow The Man-Bear
Adamesk, Male Meanad Wilder/Fighter, Player: Candide
Erran Steelfist, Male Human Psychic Warrior/Monk, Player: Azaar


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 28, 2004)

OK, Lazarus Long has been away from ENWorld since the 10th. Everyone else has been on in the last couple days. So I put it to the agents of D.E.L.V.E. themselves (hey, that rhymes! How utterly Nomalous! .. sorry...):

Do we open for one more, or go with our nifty little Five-Team? If we decide to go, I'll open the Playing The Game Thread tomorrow and post the opener.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 28, 2004)

Let's go with who we have.  He can join later when he gets back, if you still want him.


----------



## Candide (Nov 29, 2004)

hey all, I just wanted to chime in to let you guys know I'm still alive. I didn't want the game starting without me and all


----------



## Azaar (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm with Isida on this one.  Let's go ahead and get started, and he can jump in whenever he gets the chance to get back on.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm fine with starting with 5 too (and I still check this thread !)


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 29, 2004)

*Playing The Game:*

Game On!


----------

